# A large Wabi kusa



## Garuf

Spotted this on another forum and thought it might interest those with a wabi kusa enjoyment. Details are sparse  all I know is that it's in a mall in Japan and has a bulkhead in the tank for filtration. Very nice though, and Inspirational to many I'm sure.


----------



## JamesM

Stunning


----------



## LondonDragon

I like it, mosses and ferns


----------



## murph

Wow, really really nice


----------



## dw1305

Hi all,
It is just gorgeous, and in a shopping mall? You could try a British version by chucking in a couple of coke cans and a McDonald's wrapper.

Cheers Darrel


----------



## Dave Spencer

Very nice....and inspirational.

Dave.


----------



## afroturf

Amazing!!! any link to a websight with any info/spec on it interesting to see the hardware setup.


----------



## Garuf

Nope I got it from a picture collection of interesting holiday finds, there was no info on it what so ever, not even a location of the mall, the only details given were that it's in a mall in Japan and that the filtration is through a drilled bulkhead. I'd give you more details if I could.


----------



## Nick16

wish our malls were that clean. looks at it! 

we have chewing gum everywhere and litter!


----------



## Mark Evans

that is unreal! it's got to be one of the best aquatic pieces of art i've evr seen. Is that amano in the reflection...second pic?


----------



## Piece-of-fish

Amano indeed, looking for some inspiration


----------



## mlgt

Thats lovely. Ive seen a few of these on my travels in Hong Kong in one of the aquatic shops.

But this is a great example of what  a Wabi can look like!


----------



## viktorlantos

The pictures are the work of Aquazoom, a Japanese company specialized for these type of layouts and its maintenance.

Like this:





however their site looks really bad, but work is really top one!

http://www.aquazoom.jp/

Tha father of all aquascaper 
http://jp.iaplc.com/supportshop/view.cgi?c=2254
http://another05.exblog.jp/i25/
http://aquazoom.org/category/1334299.html

now next time if someone visit them please shoot some new photos to us


----------



## Always Broke

Looks stunning.
It would be even better if the tank was only as high as the water level,it would disappear then.


----------



## Garuf

Thanks Viktor!  I was hoping someone would know more than I! Shame Safari won't open half the links though


----------



## NeilW

Garuf said:
			
		

> Shame Safari won't open half the links though



All working for me mate


----------



## Garuf

The .jp ones just sit about doing nothing, they half load then go nowhere. Inspirational pictures those I can see though, really want one of those terrarium deals from the Og post.


----------



## mr_ED

saintly said:
			
		

> that is unreal! it's got to be one of the best aquatic pieces of art i've evr seen. I*s that amano in the reflection...second pic?*




i don't think so sir....he looks like an englishman   i have 5ft tank, wish i can convert it as one beautiful wabi kusa set up same as one on the photo.


----------



## mr_ED

the wabi kusa picture taken in japan was my inspirational picture when i was just starting on planted tank last year.


----------



## TBRO

That is basically my dream tank!    I'm gonna have a go on a smaller scale in a bowel I have at home.....


----------



## Burnleygaz

amazing tanks, would be nice to have one at home


----------



## bigmatt

TBRO said:
			
		

> That is basically my dream tank!    I'm gonna have a go on a smaller scale in a bowel I have at home.....


A BOWEL?!?!?!?!?  That sound's uncomfortable.....   
M


----------



## bigmatt

But seriously... i acquired a HUGE tank with some odd dimensions a while back, and i't been sat in my garage for a while not doing anything.  Dimensions are something like 4ft x 2ft (wide) x 1ft (tall).  These Wabi Kusa jobs give me a couple of ideas for it as i also have a small spare external that would cope with the smaller water volume.  Now it's just a matter of sorting some kind of lighting array....
I've never tackled the emmersed idea....off to have a shufti at the forum now....
M


----------



## dabolox

This is a dream! Maybe my dream!


----------



## Mark Evans

it still blows my mind to look at this tank


----------

